# French moult or not?



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello everyone

Does my boy have French moult or was it from damage from being stressed in the box he was in when taking him home when he was 6 weeks?  when I first got him home I found one of his tail feathers in the box and I then found one of his longest flight feathers when I first cleaned him out a couple days later. I noticed that his remaining tail feather was very weak and when he sat in his food bowl it bent at an odd angle. It finally came off yesterday so now he looks like a budgie duck. No more feathers have come off since then. I originally thought it was just damage but I then remembered reading about French moult on here and wonder if it is that instead? How would I know for sure and if it is, should I call the breeder to advise that he has it?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

A picture of your budgie would really help. Generally budgies affected by French moult will be missing the biggest tail feathers and the primary flight feathers, that's why they are called "runners", because they are unable to fly.
Sometimes during a moult or even a night fright they can lose the two main tail feathers or even the longest flight feathers.
You will be able to know for sure when it's time for those lost feathers to grow back. If they grow very weak and soon fall off again, then it is likely to be French moult.
If you don't want to wait for the feathers to grow back, you can take your budgie to the vet and have him checked.
To improve feather condition, you can give your budgie flax seed and egg food.
A good and balanced diet will also help maintain healthy plumage.


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

What type of picture would you need of Henry to make sure?

He looks super healthy otherwise, loves his food and drinks. Does flap around his cage so I think he can fly, we were going to test being out of the cage soon as I think he will enjoy it. 

Food wise I do give both my birds both of those I give egg food daily mixed in with their seeds and flax seed is part of the mix. Pippins feathers look really shiny, Henry's not so much at the moment but I have only had him 2 weeks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

A good photo of his back, so we can properly see his wings and his tail feathers better.
Their diet seems good to me coupled with veggies and the occasional piece of fruit.


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok I will take one when I am home and post it. 

Well Pippin still refuses both fruit and veg and Henry so far has turned his beak up to broccoli, cabbage, apple and mango  I keep trying though, one day we will have a breakthrough! Pippin started nibbling on her cuttlebone yesterday for the first time and that's been something she has had in her cage since I've had her so there is hope. 

Thank you so much for your help Aluz!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Try them with some basil ,thyme, parsley.


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

These are the best picture of his back i could yet. He was like oi mum what you doin'?!





Hope these help. I maybe an over worried budgie owner but you guys know your stuff.

Pretty boy-ive tried basil and coriander with Pippin, hung it and got it wet and tried other ways of presenting it as well but nothing yet. I will try thyme and parsley though. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Hello Anna-Louise. I am no expert, but I have just taken on a baby with French moult and I can see several differences that I think would suggest she doesn't have it. First of all, I can see what look to be healthy flight feathers in place. Secondly, I can see new healthy looking tail feathers starting to push out. In my experience chicks often lose and regrow their tail feathers in the first 10 weeks. However, I am on quite a steep learning curve on this condition myself - so hopefully you will get more reliable opinion from other more knowledgable members!

She is a beautiful young lady, you must be very proud!


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you for your opinion it has made me happy to hear that. Henry is a boy though hehe and yes i am very proud of him  Do you have to separate your baby from your others because it has french moult Penzance?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

He does have all the flight feathers on his left side. On the right side he is in the process of growing his longest flight feathers
By looking at him I don't think he has French moult. In 3 - 4 weeks time he will have regrown his main tail feathers and you will soon be certain if he manages to keep them and his flight feathers for a good amount of time.


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

So i'm just being a worry wart as usual! Thank you so much for looking at this for me and putting my silly brain at rest.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Henry will grow quite handsomely into his new and soon-arriving feathers, I'm sure! What a pretty mauve boy


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

This makes me happy StarlingWings  worry over!


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Sorry Anna-Louise, I thought it was Pippa! No, my chick Lily is not separated from the other two babies, and she is doing fine. That was my first concern too, but I have learned that the condition only gets them in their first few weeks and they won't pass it on after that. My babies are 12 weeks so there is no problem. Her new baby friends (not siblings) accept her totally. But my goodness, she can run fast! I very quickly adjusted her taming routine once I figured out her needs and we play together in a cleared room so she has the whole floor to do her thing! She she is completely trusting of me now, and I return her to the quarantine cage on the other side of the house with her relaxed and happy on my finger - remarkably no panics at all! The other two have to be carried back from their training cage!


----------

